# Cheese Wax



## oregon smoker (Aug 13, 2014)

Good Morning to all!!

I have been vac sealing my cheese for years, that being said here are my newbie questions below;

1) when dipping it appears multiple layers are preferred?

2) are you placing them on a rack to drip and cool or is there a better method?

3 )is there a minimum or maximum thickness or is it more a preference?

4) I have quite a bit to do for the holidays and I see the wax sold in 5lb, 10lb, and larger, how far (pieces) on an average does wax do?

5) when you melt the wax down (i assume) on low, once used , does it become contaminated and tossed or is it typically reusable? 

6) I imagin you use a dedicated container to melt this wax in for cleaning and future uses?

any other thoughts or tip will be extremely appreciated.

Thank You,

Tom


----------



## themule69 (Aug 13, 2014)

Oregon Smoker said:


> Good Morning to all!!
> 
> I have been vac sealing my cheese for years, that being said here are my newbie questions below; I use a vacuum sealer.
> 
> ...


You can also use bee's wax. Send Mr T a PM for all of your cheese questions.

Happy smoken.

David













20140328_161744.jpg



__ themule69
__ Mar 28, 2014


















20140327_091818.jpg



__ themule69
__ Mar 27, 2014


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 13, 2014)

David's got you covered. 

I use dedicated pots. I have two because I use black and red wax. 

The best way to heat is indirect, as in a double boiler. 

If you're messy like me put down. Good layer of something to protect everything else. I use parchment paper cause we but it buy the thousand sheet box...


----------



## oregon smoker (Aug 13, 2014)

thank you David and Dirt Sailor

pretty much as I thought from all my reading. it was the amount of wax that I was having a hard time with computing.

Tom


----------



## oregon smoker (Aug 13, 2014)

Mule69,

your cooler/refrigerator looks a lot like mine but right now I'm starting to creep onto the third shelf. I'm getting ready for the holidays and with my schedule they will be here before I know it.....I should have stayed retired. I will give MR T a pm for access to wax (I know it is in the thread as I recall) but right now I am off on a plane to resolve the latest issue.

thank you for all your help and input over the years, Valued to say the least!

Tom


----------



## themule69 (Aug 14, 2014)

Oregon Smoker said:


> Mule69,
> 
> your cooler/refrigerator looks a lot like mine but right now I'm starting to creep onto the third shelf. I'm getting ready for the holidays and with my schedule they will be here before I know it.....I should have stayed retired. I will give MR T a pm for access to wax (I know it is in the thread as I recall) but right now I am off on a plane to resolve the latest issue.
> 
> ...


I like my smoked cheese as do my friends and family. I can't wait till it gets cooler so I can do more cold smoking. I would like to find a good deal on a wine fridge to keep my cheese in. You can set the temp a lot higher in them. 60° is idea but I use my fridge for my projects.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

